# Airport shuttle changed [Hawaii Shuttle]



## jestme (Jan 6, 2012)

We always used to take the Roberts Hawaii shuttle from the airport and back, and I used to recommend it as well. They have totally changed it now. Roberts lost the contract apparently and someone else is doing it, with smaller vans. First off, it is now $27 each, instead of $16, and it took almost 30 minutes for 4 of us to get signed up on their new computer system just so they can call you before you leave to confirm. After a long flight, the last thing you want to do is stand at the airport waiting. We did it this time, but I doubt we will use it again. I'll look around for other options.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 6, 2012)

Is this located in Hawaii?


----------



## jestme (Jan 6, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Is this located in Hawaii?



Hmmmm, let me think. Is the Robert's Hawaii shuttle in Hawaii? Yes. It goes from the Honolulu airport to all the hotels in Waikiki, and Ko-Olina. So this thread should really go into the Hawaii forum, not the HGVC one. I'm sorry, I'm just used to posting there. Please move it.
Thanks,
Frank


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh yeah - what a dumb question!     What I really meant to imply is do you want it moved to the Hawaii forum.    I should have just said that!


----------



## artringwald (Jan 6, 2012)

*Taxis work best*

We've been to Waikiki about 15 times now, and after trying all the options, we just go down to the taxi stand and take the next cab. With only two people it will cost more than the shuttles, but it seemed like our hotel was always the last stop. After a long trip, it seems to take forever for everyone to get their luggage loaded, get boarded, and wait for the next depature time. The only advantage of the shuttles, expecially the smaller ones, was chatting with everyone about the best places to eat and things to do. If you have four people with you, the cab will probably cheaper.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jan 7, 2012)

artringwald said:


> We've been to Waikiki about 15 times now, and after trying all the options, we just go down to the taxi stand and take the next cab. With only two people it will cost more than the shuttles, but it seemed like our hotel was always the last stop. After a long trip, it seems to take forever for everyone to get their luggage loaded, get boarded, and wait for the next depature time. The only advantage of the shuttles, expecially the smaller ones, was chatting with everyone about the best places to eat and things to do. If you have four people with you, the cab will probably cheaper.



Do you remember what the taxi cab fare is from the airport to Waikiki?


----------



## california-bighorn (Jan 7, 2012)

jestme said:


> We always used to take the Roberts Hawaii shuttle from the airport and back, and I used to recommend it as well. They have totally changed it now. Roberts lost the contract apparently and someone else is doing it, with smaller vans. First off, it is now $27 each, instead of $16, and it took almost 30 minutes for 4 of us to get signed up on their new computer system just so they can call you before you leave to confirm. After a long flight, the last thing you want to do is stand at the airport waiting. We did it this time, but I doubt we will use it again. I'll look around for other options.



What dates were you trying to book?  This might take effect later since I just went to the Robert's Hawaii website and was able to book transportation from the airport to Waikiki for the last week in February.  The rate was $20 per person roundtrip.  Their office is not open at this time (too early) but I will call them to get additional information.

EDIT:  I called and talked with Roberts.  Now there is the other company in addition to Roberts providing airport transportation.  Now Roberts is called Roberts Hawaii Express Shuttle and they use smaller busses / vans.  As I mentioned above, the roundtrip charge is $20 per person and they guarantee no more than 5 stops.  Very easy to book on line.


----------



## jestme (Jan 7, 2012)

california-bighorn said:


> What dates were you trying to book?  This might take effect later since I just went to the Robert's Hawaii website and was able to book transportation from the airport to Waikiki for the last week in February.  The rate was $20 per person roundtrip.  Their office is not open at this time (too early) but I will call them to get additional information.



Hmmmm. We are here now, and were told Roberts doesn't do it. I guess you have to book in advance now to get them to pick you up. It will be interesting to know what you find out.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 7, 2012)

california-bighorn said:


> Do you remember what the taxi cab fare is from the airport to Waikiki?


The fare is usually around $30 to $35, but can be higher if traffic is heavy. Here's a site that will give you an estimate:
http://www.taxifarefinder.com/main.php?city=Honolulu


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 7, 2012)

Star Discount taxi is great.  They have a flat fee and it's $30 or less to Waikiki.  

http://www.startaxihawaii.com/

Lately we've used the following tactic.  

We rent a car for the first day that we arrive.  We check into the timeshare, then we go to Costco and get everything we need for our 2-3 week stay. My husband returns the car the next day and takes the city bus back.

Factor in the cost of transportation from the airport for 4 and shopping at Costco, we save a bundle.  We usually rent a car the last 3 days on Oahu.  That allows us to do around the island stuff and we have transportation back to the airport.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jan 7, 2012)

jestme said:


> Hmmmm. We are here now, and were told Roberts doesn't do it. I guess you have to book in advance now to get them to pick you up. It will be interesting to know what you find out.



Jestme, see my edit above on #7.  You may be right that you need to book somewhat in advance and you can't just walk out onto the medium strip and get on the bus.  When I called the recording said to push 1 (or whatever) for same day pick up and another number for future reservations.


----------



## xavier12345 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Great Service*

We tried star taxi and the service was excellent. Thank you so much for the post. Did verify first at <a href="http://shuttleprices.com">Shuttle Prices</a>. http://shuttleprices.com




jehb2 said:


> Star Discount taxi is great.  They have a flat fee and it's $30 or less to Waikiki.
> 
> http://www.startaxihawaii.com/
> 
> ...


----------

